# Allianzen und Spiele finden



## Deathmaker79 (30. April 2010)

Hi,
ich habe eine neue Seite geschrieben, auf der man alle möglichen Onlinegames und Allianzen findet. Zusätzlich kann auch jeder seine Charaktere eintragen, so dass man evtl. sogar alte Bekannte wieder trifft.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal vorbei schaut
[url="http://www.onlinegames-info.com/de"]http://www.onlinegames-info.com/de[/url]

Über jede Art von Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Avolus (30. April 2010)

...
also mein Browser sagt mir, dass diese Seite nicht existiert oö


----------



## Deathmaker79 (1. Mai 2010)

Sorry, da fehlte ein w im www. Habe dies korrigiert.


----------

